# 2012 New Year Crochet A Long



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

This is the starting post for the 2012 New Year Crochet A Long

We have a couple of patterns up for consideration.

Pattons Kroy Socks

http://www.patonsyarns.com/data/pattern/pdf/Patons_KroySocksweb4_cr_socks.en_US.pdf 

and The &#8220;Ultimate&#8221; pair of crochet socks. http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/89746.aspx

and Ankle Socks http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/87952.aspx

I think we have all levels of crochet artists here so don't be afraid to yell for help and ask for better instructions if you need them or if the patterns are confusing. 
Though socks are not the easiest thing to learn crochet on, if you've always wanted to learn how and just want to dive into it with us you are in the right place. We'll help as much as we can! 

Here is a site that explains basic crochet stitches: http://www.woolcrafting.com/crochet-stitches.html

And or our visual learners who need to see it:

I particularly like this lady: [YOUTUBE]9IomECyrFBM[/YOUTUBE]

Here is a video about 4 basic stitches: [YOUTUBE]5FrIJUjibAM[/YOUTUBE]

~~ *~~
Going off-topic is perfectly acceptable and please take lots of pictures!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

o.k. my videos might not be working... but I don't have time to fix them right now. When I get back I'll try and get them up properly.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mrs Jo they seem to be working.


Although I'm not participating in this I love those Kroy socks.

Good luck you all and have fun!!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I am so excited, can't wait to get started. 

What do y'all use for stitch markers? I usually just use my basting pins, but was thinking of getting/making something prettier.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

KyMama said:


> I am so excited, can't wait to get started.
> 
> What do y'all use for stitch markers? I usually just use my basting pins, but was thinking of getting/making something prettier.


I bought a package of stitch markers that are plastic (orange and blue colored), but I need to purchase some more markers. I just watched a crochet tutorial video where the woman used the colored plastic-coated paper clips that she'd pulled apart slightly to make them easy to slip into stitches. I might get a box of them. They would be cheaper than the stitch markers and the different colors could be used to indicate different stitches that you're trying to mark.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

FarmersDaughter said:


> I bought a package of stitch markers that are plastic (orange and blue colored), but I need to purchase some more markers. I just watched a crochet tutorial video where the woman used the colored plastic-coated paper clips that she'd pulled apart slightly to make them easy to slip into stitches. I might get a box of them. They would be cheaper than the stitch markers and the different colors could be used to indicate different stitches that you're trying to mark.


Good idea! I think I have some of those paper clips in a drawer somewhere. I started to make some with lobster hooks and pretty beads, but I think the beads would hang down and get tangled up. And just generally get in the way.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

For stitch markers I just use a small piece of contrasting yarn. I always have some and never worry about losing it! Plus I know exactly which stitch I marked that way, seems like when I use one of those clip on markers, I'm never sure afterwards which one I actually marked! (because it has to go around a bit of yarn).

After looking over both patterns (Kroy & Ultimate), I think it's going to be personal preference. Both are toe-up designs. The Ultimate pattern is a bit more complex because you work the heel in the middle of the pattern as opposed as doing it separately at the end (Kroy). My biggest concern with the Kroy is that I have no intentions of purchasing special yarn for this project. Does anyone know if the Kroy yarns are sock weight yarns? I'm also just a tiny bit concerned about the width of the toe in the Kroy pattern, is it me or does the toe appear a bit narrow in the photos?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I tried using yarn, but I constantly lose the yarn pieces. Talk about aggravating. 

My Kroy package says that it is super fine. That help? 

I'm not sure about the toe being narrow, it's hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Falls-Acre said:


> For stitch markers I just use a small piece of contrasting yarn. I always have some and never worry about losing it! Plus I know exactly which stitch I marked that way, seems like when I use one of those clip on markers, I'm never sure afterwards which one I actually marked! (because it has to go around a bit of yarn).
> 
> After looking over both patterns (Kroy & Ultimate), I think it's going to be personal preference. Both are toe-up designs. The Ultimate pattern is a bit more complex because you work the heel in the middle of the pattern as opposed as doing it separately at the end (Kroy). My biggest concern with the Kroy is that I have no intentions of purchasing special yarn for this project. Does anyone know if the Kroy yarns are sock weight yarns? I'm also just a tiny bit concerned about the width of the toe in the Kroy pattern, is it me or does the toe appear a bit narrow in the photos?


The Kroy yarn is sock weight yarn, so I'm sure any sock weight yarn would work just fine. I think the picture of the striped sock on the Kroy pattern gives the illusion that the toe is narrow, but I think that's just an optical illusion due to the striping. The other one looks fine to me.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Right it is a sock weight yarn. I just bought some last night, though I wasn't paying any attention to labels or thinking about patterns. I just looked looked at the color and said,"pretty" (o.k. that's how I operate at Joanns...)
Anyway, the Patton Kroy is a 4 ply but that's about the size of the finest two ply I can spin with my wheel. 
I thought the toes were making the sock look kind of funny in the picture, too. We'll have to see what happens once we start. 
I use safety pins, yarn and earring pieces for stitch markers. The earring things you use to make jewelry with and are in the earring section.


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

Sock Yarn --- Check
Smaller Hook --- Check
Stitch Marker --- mmm, not check

I have never crocheted anything that I needed stitch markers before. Probably because all I have ever done are granny squares, potholders, afghans, etc. It was kind of hard to get lost on those.

Angela


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a pair of the orange and blue plastic stitch markers too. They were pretty cheap if I recall, and I have actually used them to weigh down one end while crocheting lace, to make it easier to handle. I use paper clips or safety pins in a pinch though.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

wow, I looked at that pattern for the kroy socks. It was like reading a foreign language! I guess its time to open the 'teach yourself to crochet' kit I bought myself a couple weeks ago.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> wow, I looked at that pattern for the kroy socks. It was like reading a foreign language! I guess its time to open the 'teach yourself to crochet' kit I bought myself a couple weeks ago.


This made me laugh. I recently learned to crochet, and learning to read the patterns has been harder than learning to do the stitches!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

KyMama said:


> I am so excited, can't wait to get started.
> 
> What do y'all use for stitch markers? I usually just use my basting pins, but was thinking of getting/making something prettier.


I usually grab my hoop earring right out of my ear and sick it where necessary. But I'm a fly-by-the-seat-of-my-pants crochet-er.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> wow, I looked at that pattern for the kroy socks. It was like reading a foreign language! I guess its time to open the 'teach yourself to crochet' kit I bought myself a couple weeks ago.





FarmersDaughter said:


> This made me laugh. I recently learned to crochet, and learning to read the patterns has been harder than learning to do the stitches!


This is why we are doing a CAL. To help get past all the foreign language in patterns. PollySC suggested reading the pattern out loud to help understand it, and it definitely helps. Well, it only helps if you know what the abbreviations stand for, but you can always ask us. If you would like, I think I can rewrite it into plain english for you. Just let me know.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I've also found that it helps to actually write out the pattern row in full language, so a row that says something like: 
2 fpdc, (sc in 2, bpdc, sc) 3 times, fo 

would read as: 
2 front-post-double-crochet, then do the set of (2 single crochets, 1 back-post-double-crochet, and a single crochet) 3 times, finish off

Whenever I get confused about a row, that's what I do and it always helps me decipher the 'code' of the pattern. It's also important to remember to check for any special stitches in a pattern before trying to read it. For instance, in the Ultimate sock pattern, there's a stitch called esc, which on looking at the beginning of the pattern is explained as being an extended single crochet. Once you understand the basic abbreviations, the rest should be decipherable.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

KyMama said:


> This is why we are doing a CAL. To help get past all the foreign language in patterns. PollySC suggested reading the pattern out loud to help understand it, and it definitely helps. Well, it only helps if you know what the abbreviations stand for, but you can always ask us. If you would like, I think I can rewrite it into plain english for you. Just let me know.


I don't think I'll need you to write it out, but thanks for the offer. I do find that it helps if I read each step carefully and make sure I understand all the abbreviations before beginning. Sometimes just looking at the abbreviations, asterisks, parentheses, etc. of a pattern can be intimidating, but if I read through it step by step using the full terms (and sometimes out loud) before I get started, it becomes much easier.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, I want to learn some advanced crochet, is it too late?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

JDog1222 said:


> Hey, I want to learn some advanced crochet, is it too late?


Hadn't actually started yet, just deciding on a pattern. I think though it's gonna probably be the Kroy sock pattern.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

10-4, well don't forget me, sometimes I get lost here down on the farm and FR likes to take up LOTS of my time too!!! He's making me wind his yarn now! :runforhills: Even with a swift AND ball winder, I can't keep up! :grit:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Sometimes patterns confuse me with the way they are written, and the only way I can understand it is to chart it out on a piece of paper. I can look at it and see what I am missing and understand what I am doing better. Some people are visual learners and it is easier to understand a chart than a pattern. I am teaching a lady at work to crochet and she has a hard time unless I chart it out for her.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Join in jdog. Are you going to get some sock yarn and try this pattern?

By the way, are we starting when we get our yarn? I already have my yarn but can't start yet. I'm having a heck of a time getting the kids back on their school schedule this week, they have forgotten all their math (why do they do this to me????) and it's busy over here. Maybe I'll start on the weekend. I've barely glanced at the pattern so far. I'm looking forward to it though.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O I got LOTS of sock yarn! I printed the pattern, now I just GO?


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

I went ahead and started since it looked like the Patton pattern was going to win and I already had the yarn. Sorry, I just couldn't wait to get started! Plus I wanted to see if the toe area was small like the picture seemed to look. It's not. In fact, I'm finding that the sock seems a little big. My gauge matches what the pattern calls for and I chose the size that should fit my foot (the larger of the lady's sizes), but the limited amount that I have done is a bit loose on my foot. I have narrow feet, so this might be the issue. I'm going to keep making it this size and if it ends up too big, then they'll be for my husband. He really likes the sock yarn that I bought (it's multicolored red, blue, gray and brown), so I think he's hoping they won't fit me!!

I'll be interested to see what others have to say. I have some other comments so far on how the pattern is going, but I'll wait until we actually start the Crochet Along.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I haven't worked with commercial sock yarn, but the socks dh makes from our own wool always look HUGE! until you wash them and they full up. Does anyone want to weigh in on whether commercial sock yarn fulls up like that? If so, don't worry about it--they might be perfect. 

Still deciding if I want to participate--I would rather use our own wool, but don't have the right weight. So then I'd be changing the pattern to accomodate the weight difference, and I don't think that's a good idea for my first pair of socks. So that leaves me with buying sock yarn. Hmmm...


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

weever said:


> I haven't worked with commercial sock yarn, but the socks dh makes from our own wool always look HUGE! until you wash them and they full up. Does anyone want to weigh in on whether commercial sock yarn fulls up like that? If so, don't worry about it--they might be perfect.
> 
> Still deciding if I want to participate--I would rather use our own wool, but don't have the right weight. So then I'd be changing the pattern to accomodate the weight difference, and I don't think that's a good idea for my first pair of socks. So that leaves me with buying sock yarn. Hmmm...


Thanks for mentioning that your dh's socks always look big until after washing them. I was thinking that they would probably be smaller once completed and washed, so I decided just to keep going on them, especially since my gauge was on track with the pattern specifications. If they fit me after washing, great! If not, it was a learning experience and my husband will have a new pair of socks.

I hope you decide to participate...the more the merrier.

Hollie


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I think that would be interesting, weever. I know I'll eventually try a two ply that I spin myself on this pattern and it won't be a perfect sock yarn. 

How about, when you get your yarn, just go ahead and start. If you run into any bumps, tell us about them and don't forget to take pictures. I'm interested in seeing what every bodies socks look like. I'll probably start on the weekend.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll attempt to post a photo of my progress so far, but I've never posted photos before, so I'm not sure if it will work.

My thoughts on the pattern so far:

-- I ended up starting it 3 different times because my stitch count was off at the end of Round 3 every time. I'm sure this was just a beginner's error and I was putting a stitch in one of the slip stitches or doing something else wrong.

-- I definitely needed to use stitch markers where it indicated you should. I also used one at the beginning of each round, which helped me. Note that at the end of repeating the 3rd round for the necessary times, you place a marker. This one is very important since the next rounds are done until you've reached a point that is a certain number of inches from this marker.

-- The only thing that I'm not liking so far is the join line that develops through the sock where the slip stitches are after each round. I could have prevented this by crocheting in a spiral rather than using the slip stitch, but I wanted to follow the pattern exactly this first time. If I use this pattern again, I may crochet it without the slip stitch join, depending on how this pair looks after completion and washing. I'm hoping that join line will become less noticeable. 

Here's my attempt at the picture:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Looking good!

I agree, I probably won't sl st at the end of each round. I don't like the seam line that develops. I'm also seeing in your piece exactly what I thought I was seeing in the photos. The toe is narrow. I may start my socks with a slightly wider toe right off, I want a nice snug fit. I won't be able to begin these for awhile yet though.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK I looked at the Kroy pattern. I like it. Don't know if I'll participate. I'm ashamed to say I'm still working on the Knit-A-Long socks.

Anyway about the instructions. Why on earth did they use an abbreviation to define another abbreviation? What is a "Yoh"?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> OK I looked at the Kroy pattern. I like it. Don't know if I'll participate. I'm ashamed to say I'm still working on the Knit-A-Long socks.
> 
> Anyway about the instructions. Why on earth did they use an abbreviation to define another abbreviation? What is a "Yoh"?


Yoh is one I reckon they would expect most crocheters to know... though honestly, why they would assume that no beginners would be looking at the pattern is beyond me. All it means is Yarn Over Hook. I would just call it a YO to be honest, and most other patterns I've seen use YO as well. It's their pattern, so I guess they can use whichever they like.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I picked up my yarn today, and another color to make some for my daughter. I think I'll make hers first since she's 4 and her feet are small, so it'll be an quick win (I hope)!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

It looks very nice so far!
I wondered about those toes, they did look a little funny in the pictures. 
Is the slip stitch line making a a bump in the sock that's going to be irritating to wear? Or is it affecting just the looks of the sock?


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

pattern, using yarn that I had...It is thicker than it should be. Have fun when you get to the heel. I had a huge heel, and had to take it out and modify it. Had to made top larger too, to fit my calf. I used the smallest numbers, but as I say, I used yarn that was thicker than called for..


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Mrs. Jo said:


> It looks very nice so far!
> I wondered about those toes, they did look a little funny in the pictures.
> Is the slip stitch line making a a bump in the sock that's going to be irritating to wear? Or is it affecting just the looks of the sock?


Thanks! The toe actually fits on my foot just fine even though it might look narrow in the picture, but maybe I have a strange foot! It still worries me a bit that the sock seems too big, but I'm going to complete it as is.

The slip stitch line does not really create a bump that is irritating. I just tried on the sock and didn't notice the bump at all. I just don't like being able to see the join line. On the upper part of the sock I'm not doing the slip stitch join, just because it bothers me to see the join line. I'll do the 2nd sock the same as this one (slip stitch join on the foot part, no slip stitch on the upper part) so that the socks are identical. If I use this pattern again, I won't do the slip stitch join at all.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Have we started already?!!

I need to get some sock yarn. Stat!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I think I am going to not participate. It is WAY beyond my abilities at the moment, HOWEVER, as a result of this, I did open my teach yourself to crochet booklet, and I have successfully made a 6x3 inch rectangle with no holes on the middle and only one spot on the edge where I somehow lost a stitch.
Sigh..gotta start somewhere, right?


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

RedTartan -- Don't worry, you're not behind! I'm currently ripping all mine out and starting over. The more I looked at it, the more I realized it was going to be way too big. I measured my foot and should have been making the smaller women's size, not the larger. So back to the starting line for me.

lonelyfarmgirl -- LOL! You'll do great at crochet. Just keep practicing. I just learned a few months ago and started by making simple scarves and dish cloths that allowed me to practice the basic stitches. Then I progressed to hats. Now I'm giving the socks a try. Whether they actually end up looking like socks remains to be seen!


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

Just getting started tonight while DH is gone for a few hours. 

This carpal tunnel is getting to be a real pain - crochet a few stitches until my fingers start to tingle too much and then put it down and watch Big Bang Theory until its almost gone. 

RedTartan - I have had my yarn for a week now but haven't had a chance to get started until tonight. So you aren't behind.

Angela


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I think it's o.k. if you start when you are ready. Because we are not swapping, there's no time pressure. 
I think it's going to take some trial and error for me to figure this pattern out. It is by no means a super easy pattern. I've restarted 4 times and my count is still off, I'm on the 3'rd round, repeating 5 times and I'm supposed to have 58, but I've got 37. 
So do I frog the stuff I've done or just blunder through? 
It might help to make a diagram of the stitches and then start again. Part of my problem is that I've done socks in a spiral pattern and I think my fingers keep wanting to spiral. 
So I don't know if I'm offficially started or not yet. I think I'm still exploring the pattern and trying to understand it.


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

I had to restart as well. In addition to marking where the pattern says - I also have been marking the first stitch every time. That seems to have helped. I am in the same place as you Mrs Jo. 

Oh and I read the pattern out loud to myself as I go thru each step and I count out loud. LOL - now you all know why I waited for my husband to be gone. 

Angela


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Awww, lonelyfarmgirl, come on...are you sure we can't help you? 

Well, it's o.k. I did a number of wash rags, scarves, and small stuffed animals before I attempted socks. If you can take a look at a book called "The Crochet Answer Book" It has virtually all the answers about crochet that a beginner would ever need and don't forget about youtube.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I let the image big so you can see the stitches. It's kind of warped, so I'm going to undue it.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Now y'all know why I've this pattern bookmarked forever, but never attempted it. :huh:

I have to admit that I had my yarn before the CAL was even mentioned, and still haven't started. Maybe I can start tomorrow while the boys are gone. At least then I can concentrate. 

I'm also dreading the wrist pain that comes with crocheting. I've been practicing my knitting because it doesn't hurt my wrists as bad. But I really enjoy crocheting because I understand it so well. KWIM?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a 2nd sock on needles that I need to finish, then I want to explore this pattern.

I usually don't create socks from the toe up, but I'll see if I can understand what is going on and try to help those in need.

It will be a couple days though. I've just started on the heel flap on the 2nd sock I'm knitting.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I still need to wind my yarn into a cpb before I start on these socks. I'm looking forward to it though.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Cyndi. I haven't done anymore on the socks yet. I think I'm going to try doing the first 4 rounds in a larger yarn, slowly and mark all the rounds. Maybe that will tell me something. I think the weird thing is the slip stitches and the chain 1 joins to the next round. That's been goofing me up, but it seems like the toe is going to be nicely shaped this way. I think it's why they are doing it like this. Now, I have to go back to school and making lunch for the kids... back later!


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

I started over on the socks last night. Doing the smaller lady's size is going to fit much better for me it seems. I'm now working on the top part of the sock.

This time I decided not to do the slip stitch join. I'm just stitching around in a spiral. I also did NOT fasten off when the bottom portion of the sock was complete or rejoin the yarn to make the top of the sock. When I got the bottom part of the sock to the correct length, I marked the sides of the sock, continued to single crocheted across the front of the sock and then created the chain for the heel opening and single chained into the other side of the sock and kept crocheting in a spiral. So the bottom part of the sock and the top part of the sock are continuous with no cuts in the yarn. (Hope I'm explaining that in a way that makes sense.)

I really like the way the toe of the sock fits my foot.

I'm hoping to finish the first sock tomorrow and will post pictures.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I took a min here to get started. I made it to the end of the 1st row with NO problemo. BUT, what do I do with all those sc at the end of row one. Do I just keep going forward with them or do I turn around and do them (18) back over what I just did?


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

That's interesting. I have been reading it(the pattern) as you keep going forward so at the end of round 1, I would ch 1, and then sc in the sl st place, and then continue, making sc around (whatever the number is.)
That's how I've been reading the pattern.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think that way is the RIGHT way, Mrs. Jo. I pulled all mine out and am starting over again!  I have never really crocheted before.  I'll proly be asking LOTS of questions!


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

Mrs. Jo said:


> I have been reading it(the pattern) as you keep going forward so at the end of round 1, I would ch 1, and then sc in the sl st place, and then continue, making sc around (whatever the number is.)
> That's how I've been reading the pattern.


That's what I have been doing too. I completed the first toe and the first two rows of the foot. Looking ahead I think I am going to have lots of questions about the next section.

Angela


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think I'm EVER gonna get past the first 2 rounds! I went around like one and a half times, but I'm still on the 1st round, hows that work?

It's SO much harder to keep track of how many stitches you have made.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

JDog1222 said:


> SO much harder to keep track of how many stitches you have made.


someone suggested marking the first stitch of the row. That is a good idea so you can always count back to it to know how many stitches you've done on that row. Be careful that you are completing all of the indicated increases at the right stitch. If the piece starts to look 'skewed' then likely some of those ended up in the wrong place. If you are going to use the sl st at the end of each row, be careful that you are inserting your hook into the first actual sc of that row for the closing sl st, and are not inserting into the ch st of that row. Keeping a careful count of stitches on each increase row will help decrease frustration and frogging.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I frogging AGAIN, and row 3 is making NO sense at ALL! How can I tell which is the last sl st? I don't even know the diff between the sc or the ch st of the row. I better do more YouTube! AAAAAAAAA


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

ok, I'm OUT, I'm going to start with something a LITTLE less complex for now! :grin:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I DID it, I'm HAPPY with my first TWO rounds! :dance:
Round three, we WON'T talk about! I'm gonna try to mark the stitch at the end of round two, so that when I mess up round three, two million times, I only frog back to the end of round two.

The only way I can count my stitches while I make them is by saying, this is NOT one (as I pull the yarn through) THIS is one (after I pull BOTH the loops off the needle). In knitting I'm use to just going one, two, three, four.........:rock:


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

JDog1222 -- Glad you are staying in the crochet along!! After you get past round 3, the rest of the foot is a piece of cake.

I'm almost done with the first sock. I was hoping to finish yesterday, but didn't get a chance to, so I'm shooting for today instead. I'll post pictures later today if I get it finished. I made some modifications to the cuff as well, and will post the changes that I made when I post the picture.

Good luck to everyone! The pattern is not written particularly well in my opinion. Once I figured out what they were saying and I made some minor modifications that worked better for me, I'm liking the way the sock is turning out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm so happy to see you all are having a good time with your CAL. However, this thread is nothing without photos. Please post photos of your projects as you work on them. Not only do the rest of us want to SEE what you are doing (I don't understand the language so photos help) But you might also attract more people for your next CAL.

So PLEASE post photos for the rest of us to see. Thank you


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Can anyone do a YouTube of the first three rounds? Round 3 is a BUMMER! :smack


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's the finished sock #1. I'll take more photos throughout the process when working on sock #2. Unfortunately, I'm not sure it will help anyone to see pictures of my progress since I altered the pattern. My changes:

(1) As mentioned earlier, I crocheted in a spiral rather than using the slip stitch join.

(2) I didn't finish off at the end of the foot and rejoin the top. (See description in my earlier post).

(3) For the cuff: Round 1 I did the decreases as indicated in the pattern's 1st round. I did not use the other rounds of the cuff from the pattern. Instead, for Rounds 2 and 3, I did half double crochet stitches all the way around. For Round 4 I did front post double crochet stitches all the way around. Slip stitched the last front post double crochet to the first one, then finished off.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I started these (using Mary Maxim sock yarn). I placed a marker (small pin) in the center stitch of the "3 sc" on each side of the sock.

I found it handy to circle the stitch count, even though they are color coded, to help keep track.




























I probably won't continue, since I don't like the way the colors are 'pooling' instead of striping.

Even though I wear a size 8 shoe, I started crocheting the "Lady's size 5/6" based on the finished foot length. My measured foot is 9-1/2". I have a shoe size to sock length conversion guide 'cheat sheet' (available from [email protected]). It concurs that a women's size 8 sock should be 9-5/8".


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, does the ((1 sc in each sc to next marked sc. 3 sc in marked sc) twice.) mean that I make a stitch on BOTH legs of the chain before the marked stitch and then again after the marked stitch? Plus the marked stitch needs 3 sc in it?


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

ok not sure what you mean by legs of the chain but that said....

You make one single crochet in each single crochet until you get to the one you marked. Then you make 3 single crochets in that one space that you had marked. 

Then you go on doing single crochet in each single crochet until you reach your next marker or the end of that row.

Does that help any? If not, someone else should be along soon to try to explain it better than me.

Angela

_ETA: I am not very good at trying to explain a pattern - I have a hard time trying to decipher them myself!_


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

yes Bay Mare, that is exactly what it means. Put 1 single chain in each sc Of the previous row until you get to the marked stitch, put three sc in the marked sc, then repeat the other side's batch of stitches to complete the row.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, I see what you are saying, but, do I add 1ch and a sl after every marker that gets 3 sc stitches in it, or is the ch and sl just at the end of each round? Why does it say to do it twice? Is that twice in one round?


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

JDog1222 said:


> OK, I see what you are saying, but, do I add 1ch and a sl after every marker that gets 3 sc stitches in it, or is the ch and sl just at the end of each round? Why does it say to do it twice? Is that twice in one round?


You only do the slip stitch and chain at the end of each round. It says "twice" because you should have two markers in each round marking the middle stitch of the previous rounds 3 sc spot. These markers should be on roughly opposite ends of the oval. So you will start your round and single crochet until you reach the first marker (about halfway around the oval), put 3 sc in the marked stitch and move your marker to the middle stitch of that 3 sc. Continue on by single crocheting until you get to the next marker. Put 3sc in the marked stitch and move your marker to the middle stitch of that 3sc. [This is why they said "twice." You have done a single crochet until you got to a marker twice during this round.] The second marker won't be quite at the end of your round once you are on round 3, and it will be farther from the end each time around. So, you will need to continue to single crochet to the end of the round after you get past the second marker. At the end of the round you will put your slip stitch, then chain one and start the next round in the same fashion. It helps to put a marker in the start of each round as well as the 2 markers that indicate the 3sc area.

I hope this helps and doesn't make it more confusing!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Farmersdaughter is correct. This has been a very interesting project. I've made some more progress but don't have time to post anything. 
These are not easy socks to make but it is interesting to see a pattern like this.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I got it, I got it, I got it, I'm on the rep. of round 3. :dance:
You do the chain AFTER the sl??? I've been doing it BEFORE.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It may help to think of it like this: ch 1 stitch to begin each new row, sl st at the end of each row to close it off. So in between row 1 and row 2 (for example) you would sl st to close row 1, then ch 1 to begin row 2.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

When you do the- rep last rnd 5 (6-7- times more. Do you include the 26 sc. at the end of the round? I wouldn't see how that would be possible if you are adding 6 sc each round.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

With the repeat the last round 5 (6-7-8-8), Repeat round 3 the specify number of times. At the end of the last round, you will have 40 (44-54-58-60) stitches.

The specified number at the end of the round instructions, i.e. round 3 has 20 (20-26-26-28) sc, tells you how many total stitches you have at the end of that round.

So if you are doing the Lady's size 5/6, at the end of round 3 you will have 26 stitches. You repeat round 3, 7 more times (rounds 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10) and have 54 stitches at the end of round 10.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

JDog1222 said:


> When you do the- rep last rnd 5 (6-7- times more. Do you include the 26 sc. at the end of the round? I wouldn't see how that would be possible if you are adding 6 sc each round.


At the end of each round, the number listed is the total number of single crochets you should have in the round. It's given as a reference so that you can count the chains in the round to make sure you didn't miss any. So, at the end of the 3rd round where it says "20 (20-26-26-28)," that's letting you know that at the end of round 3 you should count your stitches from that round and you will have 26 if you've done the round correctly. It doesn't mean that you need to sc an additional 26 stitches.

Each round starting with Round 2 you are adding 4 stitches, because there are 2 times in each round that you're putting 2 additional stitches in. The space where you 3 sc would normally only have 1 sc, but you're adding 2 additional sc's in that spot.

For example, if you are doing the lady's size 5/6 sock:

Round 2 will have 22 stitches total.
Round 3 will have 26 stitches total.
Round 4 will have 30 stitches total.
Round 5 ... 34
Round 6 ... 38
Round 7 ... 42
Round 8 ... 46
Round 9 ... 50
Round 10 ... 54 (This would be the end of repeating Round 3 since it said to repeat it 7 times for the lady's size 5/6 sock.)

Does this help?


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

I must have been typing my previous post at the same time as MullersLaneFarm. I didn't see her answer to the question until after I posted mine. Sorry for the duplicate info!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:smack WELL, I've been making those stitches each time! :gaptooth:
I guess I'll be FROGGING again.............I'm ready to give up! :sob:


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

JDog1222 said:


> :smack WELL, I've been making those stitches each time! :gaptooth:
> I guess I'll be FROGGING again.............I'm ready to give up! :sob:


Don't give up! You should have the information you need now, so give it another try now that you know what the steps are. I bet you'll find that the pattern is much easier than you thought it was. 

Every time that I do a new pattern now gets a little easier. Once you start learning how to decipher the patterns, the actual crochet work is usually not hard at all. It would be great if all the patterns were consistent with their abbreviations, symbols and structure, but they aren't. Sometimes I have to do a step multiple times before I realize what they really wanted me to do! But it's a good challenge for my brain and I feel good when I've figured it out.

I know you can do this! :goodjob: Please give it another try.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll keep trying, but, I'm scared I'll do something stupid like this again when I get to the heel, and I'll be frogging it all over again! :sob:
This is proly NOT a, first time I've ever tried to crochet, beginners pattern. LOL :help:

I know I can do this, and I REALLY want to learn how to use the zillion crochet books my aunt passed on to me.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Since you have to adjust sizes for your own foot do not worry about getting exact stitches! What you should do is keep track of the stitches you are making to fit your own foot size. We all have to adjust for our own feet anyway and having exactly the same as the pattern is not necessary. 
If you want to follow the pattern just build the rounds as the pattern shows, keep track of your counting so you'll know what you did for your second sock and just keep going. 

The pattern is not the master. 

I've followed the pattern until the 4'th round and then dropped the slip stitch and chain 1, and just continued in a spiral. I don't like the line that's happening in the sock, and don't think it's necessary. 
I insist on being happy with crochet- this is supposed to be fun!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FarmersDaughter said:


> I must have been typing my previous post at the same time as MullersLaneFarm. I didn't see her answer to the question until after I posted mine. Sorry for the duplicate info!


But you explained it so much better than I did! I'm glad we were posting at the same time with the same information! :clap:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Never fear, I'm having FUN! 
The problem with adding all those extra rounds at the end of each round, is that the toe was looking REALLY pointed! LOL


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

We were having such a good day today getting all our school work done and all, then the toddler dumped a huge half bottle of Dr Teals Stependously Foaming Bath soap on my family room carpet. I'm only half done with the cleanup and am I so tired! I don't know if I'm going to get anything done on the socks today....


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I finally got some sock yarn today! Yay! If I'm not totally exhausted after I get the kids in bed, I'll start on the socks 

ETA: Just about to start the socks and I don't have a size D hook! The universe does not want me to make these socks!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I finally got my yarn wound into a ball thanks to the help of my daughter and spouse. But right now I'm working on stock for a shop... Aliens & blasters. As soon as I'm finished with those and have some "free" time, I'll get started on these.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> I'm so happy to see you all are having a good time with your CAL. However, this thread is nothing without photos. Please post photos of your projects as you work on them. Not only do the rest of us want to SEE what you are doing (I don't understand the language so photos help) But you might also attract more people for your next CAL.
> 
> So PLEASE post photos for the rest of us to see. Thank you


What she said!!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I found a size D hook this morning, so I got to start after all. I took photos after each round since photos were requested. I figure the non-crocheters would appreciate seeing each round alone.

Here's the yarn I chose. It's Premier Yarns Deborah Norville Collection. Color is "Surf".








[/IMG]

I have ginormous feet so I'm making the largest size for the pattern. Here's the beginning chain of 10:










Here's the first round. I'm opting to crochet in the round rather than join rows with a slip stitch. I just prefer it this way:










Round two using my earrings as stitch markers :happy2:










Round Three:










And here is the finished toe. This is the first 3 rounds plus 8 more increasing rounds (largest size, remember.)










And trying it on:










I think it's going to be a good fit. In case you're wondering, I wear a shoe size 10 or 11 depending on the shoe.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Red Tartan -- Great pictures. Funny that you did this today. I was just thinking that I should start a new sock and take a picture of each round to post since it might help anyone who is struggling. You saved me the trouble of doing this! Thanks for taking the time...I'm sure it will be helpful to those that are getting started on the sock.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice job. I also took a bunch of pics today at piano lessons, now let's see if I can get them on the computer today and upload them.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

[/IMG]

All my first attempts were coming out like this. Very asymmetrical, and then I realized that all the increasing wasn't necessary. The pattern wants you to increase up to 8 times in the toe area, and with this one I increased to 6. It was too big.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

[/IMG]

and then I decided not to keep increasing so much, so I stopped after 3 rounds, and then sc in each sc to build the foot length. Finally it looks like I'm getting somewhere!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love the heathered look of that yarn, Mrs Jo! What brand is it?


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

It's Patton Kroy. I like it, too. It's a 4 ply and has a bit more wool in it than the red heart sock yarn.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm going to try a video for you. We'll see how it goes....


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I finally started on this late last night. I hadn't really worked with yarn this fine before, so it's new and interesting. I'm using a hand-dyed rainbow colorway in superwash Merino by Beemer Knits that I've had sitting around forever. It's working up beautifully so far. I'm not sure I care for the pattern though, it's doing exactly what I was worried it would. The toe is narrow and winds up leaving a slight space, a little "point" at the front of the sock. Were I to start it over, I think I would widen the start by about 5 more chains or so. I'm on the foot part of the first sock now. No photos yet, sorry, my camera battery is charging.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Falls-Acre said:


> I finally started on this late last night. I hadn't really worked with yarn this fine before, so it's new and interesting. I'm using a hand-dyed rainbow colorway in superwash Merino by Beemer Knits that I've had sitting around forever. It's working up beautifully so far. I'm not sure I care for the pattern though, it's doing exactly what I was worried it would. The toe is narrow and winds up leaving a slight space, a little "point" at the front of the sock. Were I to start it over, I think I would widen the start by about 5 more chains or so. I'm on the foot part of the first sock now. No photos yet, sorry, my camera battery is charging.


It does look like that when making it, but when I put it on my foot it fits just fine...no pointy gap at the end. After making the adjustments that I posted about earlier, I like the pattern. I think I'll try some other patterns in future sock-making to compare, though. This is my first pair of socks I've made so I don't know whether other patterns would be better or worse. Your yarn sounds great. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

That yarn sounds neat! Can't wait to see the pictures! I'm almost ready to start the ankle an leg part of my first sock.... but guess what I found out? 
I'm using a size F hook! My size D is missing! I know I started with one....I must have switched without noticing...maybe that's why I had so many problems when I started.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Finished the socks today. I'm pretty happy with them, but I should have gone with a different yarn color. I don't care for the way the striping came out. They seem pretty comfortable, though.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

[/IMG]

This is how far I am. I'm using scrap sock yarn (leftover from my dh's projects) and so the colors will be a bit random. This yarn is heavier than normal sock weight yarn. I'm using an E hook, and following the smallest instructions. We'll see how far I get--obviously I need more than 3.5 inches for my foot.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

My sock is going very slowly. I started it, but that tiny hook is killing my wrist. I'm only able to do a couple rows at a time without the pain starting. At this rate I may have them done by next January.  I'm loving all of your pics though, keep them coming.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

KyMama, sometimes a pillow under the arm helps me a lot. Last night at the choir building as I was waiting for my son to finish up, I made a good bit ofprogress and went up the leg about an inch, then rogged it because it was too tight, so I had to adjust that. (fat lady legs...) 
Going home, I hit a couple of deer. Everybody was o.k. but the car! Pretty bad. Now my neck and arm are sore.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh no, Mrs. Jo! How awful...


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

mine are coming along slowly. I managed to do most of the foot on the first sock. The fine yarn gets to me too. I'll need to pause on that til the week-end at least, as I have other more pressing projects to finish.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh Mrs Jo -- deer hitting the car isn't good! They can really mess up a car big time! 

It's been a few years since a young stag hit my van. I swore he went through the side back windows and was thrashing around behind me. I had to go about 1/2 mile before I could turn off and check. Nope, no deer but he busted out all the windows behind the driver's side window. I saw the first deer go across the road and started to slow down and heard 'Maintain your speed'. It had to be my guardian angel. If I had slowed down, that young stag would have hit me full on the driver's side front or side window.

As for the Crochet-a-long ... I've frogged my crocheted sock (because of the pooling) and started knitting the sock in a nice diagonal rib.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my,I want to earn how to crochet my own socks! I love looking at everyone whom posted pictures.Thanks!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you crochet already, my3sons? Jump in! I'm only 1/3 the way through the 1st sock, so you aren't much behind me...


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

OK. I'm this close to ditching this pattern after all. I started doing the part where you do rounds until it's however long. It's huge. I was going to frog it and reduce stitches, but the next smallest size is only 2 stitches smaller... I checked the gauge before I started too, so it's not me. WTHeck.

Also, I hate my yarn that I bought. It's one of those yarns that separates and snags and is frustrating. It sucks. I will never buy this kind of yarn again. EVER.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

The car is totaled (is that how you spell that?) 

Cyndi, it is scary, isn't it? I hit the last two in a group of 4. Smashed the let side of our minivan, took out the fender/bumper, the light, dented and buckled the hood, and the driver door was stuck. Had to kick it open. So yeah, now we'll be looking for a bigger van. It could have been worse, but I am so thankful that no one was hurt. 

Well, redtartan I'm sorry the sock is so huge! I kind of figured that foot sizes would definitely need to be adjusted for. This is actually why I never use patterns to make them. Each foot is so individual and crochet is less forgiving than knitting. I've kind of been wondering how well this pattern was tested, too. It seems absurd to have so many increases...I've been so busy that I haven't had time to check it out online. 
Some yarns do not work well for crochet. I have a pretty wool/nylon mix that I'm using and it barely seems to work. Would changing the yarn help you? 
I'm supposed to be editing the video and posting it tonight, we'll see if I get that done!
How is everybody else doing? Making progress or feeling like quitting?


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

RedTartan -- I had to completely rip mine out too and restart when I made the larger lady's size. It was huge. I was worried that the smaller size would still be too big, but it ended up fitting just fine. I wear a size 8 1/2 shoe if that gives you an idea of what the smaller women's size ends up being. 

I was happy with the way the yarn worked for me (Paton's Kroy Sock Yarn), but just not really happy with the way the colors and striping came out. But the socks are comfortable and I'll wear them around the house at least.

As for the pattern, I didn't think it was too bad other than not liking the slip stitch join. But, I definitely want to try other patterns for future pairs just to see how they compare.

I'm interested to hear how others are doing on this.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm not using the sl st join either. I hate seam lines. I won't be able to continue to work on it more until the week-end, but I wanted to add a reminder that crochet fabric generally has less stretch than knit fabric. So yes, the sock pattern is probably going to look a little big, but make sure to try it on your foot as you go. Mine looks huge, but on my foot it fits perfectly.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Mrs. Jo, I have not been in the car when a deer was hit, but our car got hit 3 times. One year it got hit on the one side and on the other side the next year. My son was driving it and he hit one in the center. We no longer have that car. Some one told us to get those deer whistles that you put on the car. I told them we had them. The second deer knocked it off.  Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have to look for a deer whistle.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, I don't know if I'm going to get the video done after all. It seems my new camera and old computer won't get along. 
I'm working a little on the cuff area of the sock now. I decided not make the cuff 12 inches long, and am satisfied with 3. (Impatient, who me?) I'm not following the exact pattern, but am using the suggested stitches. Looks nice so far.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Still poking along at my socks. No time this morning, but will try to take pics this afternoon. They're turning out like Joseph's coat--leftover bits of sock yarn that I'm using for this first try...


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Pics of my socks in progress.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Weever -- Those are looking great! I see you're from Michigan and doing University of Michigan colors. Coincidence or planned?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Coincidence. Got a daughter at State, but none of us have university rabies. 

The yarn is actually little bits of leftover sock yarn from my hubby's craft. I tried to find colors that would look good together. Next time I might not try so hard--these look wonky, and if they're going to look wonky, I might as well go all-out and have crazy-colored socks. 

I'd like to see more pics!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I had a progress stall for a few days, but picked the project up yesterday again. I think I'm getting o.k. with the pattern now, but I haven't yet put in a heel. Weever, they look like they are coming along nicely, and I like the colors.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Weever,
Wanted to let you know you inspired me to knit some socks from my left over sock yarns ... I haven't cast on yet though.

I'll be using the Mojo pattern which is a toe up and after thought heel. As soon as I convince myself that I _can_ do the magic loop cast on then I'll begin.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Can anyone that has already completed a pair of socks please take and weigh the socks? I'm getting a little worried that I won't have enough yarn to complete a pair.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Falls-Acre said:


> Can anyone that has already completed a pair of socks please take and weigh the socks? I'm getting a little worried that I won't have enough yarn to complete a pair.


3.2 ounces (92 grams) using Paton's Kroy sock 4-ply yarn. Lady's Size 5/6.

When I started with the larger Lady's size, I was close to being done (everything but the heel) with one sock when I ripped it out because it was too big. For that size, I wasn't sure that the two balls of the Paton's Kroy sock yarn would have been enough for both socks. It didn't look like there was enough yarn left of the first ball to finish the heel. But, I ripped it out before I completed the sock, so I'm not sure.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, now I'm WAY lost! I got to where I'm needing to start my heel. I lost track of where my round should have ended, because I decided to just crochet in the round. I Fasten off, like it said, now I don't know what to do. Do I just rejoin right where I fasten off  How do I know the top of the sock from the bottom? And, what does it mean when it says take note of ends of rnds (joining sc) are at bottom of socks?

I LOVE how the sock looks so far!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Ends of he round are at he bottom means that the line the slip stitches make are supposed o be at the bottom of the foot, not wobbling all over. I would rejoin at the sides. And then just continue. 
Glad you like it so far.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

How has everyone done? Sorry I had to disappear for a while, life got very busy over here. 
I'm coming to the end of the socks... am I the last one to finish?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Nope, I stalled out before the heel and decided I really didn't want to have to do an 'afterthought' heel. I never finished that one, but I think I'm going to switch patterns when I get back around to it to the Ultimate pattern. I'll probably frog the progress I made on that one.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I threw mine away. Knit both socks to the toe, finished one heel, tried them on and threw them both away. (Don't be shocked, it was all scrap yarn.)

They were so tight they wouldn't fit over my heel. Guess I'm a tense crocheter. 

It was fun to try!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I got frustrated with the errors in the pattern (the socks were ginormous even if you followed it to the letter.) When a yarn maker publishes a pattern, I expect it to be checked. I know some of you didn't have size issues, but it's like they made the socks for women with normal-sized feet and then just added stitches to the larger sizes without checking how they actually worked up. I wear a size 11. The pattern doesn't work if you have massive feet. I haven't even frogged my huge toe yet. My sheep are going to lamb soon and I'm busy getting everything ready for that.

I'll frog the toe and then make the ankle socks that were part of the poll. I've made them before. They are easy and look great even though the picture with the pattern is horrid. I'll probably make the cuff longer, which is super easy to do if you look there. Or maybe I'll make the cuff way shorter for summer socks.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't get the cuff to work, so I'm stuck. I think I just not going to have a cuff.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I did not follow the directions for the cuff either. Made it only 3 inches long, then just alternated double crochet with half doubles. Mine are looking pretty good, I just haven't done heels yet. 
Febuary has been such a washout. I've done NO spinning at all and just a tiny bit of crochet, here and there. I hope I can fine more time in March for fiber.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I finished the socks last night. I'll have to say it was an interesting experiment following this pattern (or trying to.) However I really liked the way I did the heel. I'll try and get a picture up soon.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I switched over to a worsted weight superwash yarn. It's going much faster and I'm liking it more that way. I did switch over to the Ultimate socks pattern, though honestly I think they could be practically interchangeable except for the different heel types. With the worsted I expect to have them finished in no time at all!


----------

